
Yahoo says Marissa Mayer has fixed its biggest problem - ohjeez
http://qz.com/184046/yahoo-says-marissa-mayer-has-fixed-its-biggest-problem/
======
jmathai
3 of Yahoo!'s problems are in much better shape today than before Mayer
joined.

    
    
      1 - Stock price
      2 - Employee retention / happiness
      3 - Viability for acquiring companies

